# Pioneer & Dirac powered speakers for desktop computers



## Flak (Nov 15, 2013)

Pioneer is going to utilize the Dirac HD Sound technology to deliver quality audio playback from their next generation of loudspeakers. The first speakers to utilize the technology is the Pioneer Desk Live series, a lineup of powered speakers with a sleek, modern form factor slated for desktop computer applications.

The objective of the new product line is to deliver high resolution and precise staging from a near field design using engineering innovations from Pioneer combined with Dirac's award-winning digital audio processing. These technological advances have enabled Pioneer to deliver unprecedented accuracy and musicality from an attractive lifestyle speaker lineup. The first of these new models will become available in Japan in mid-July, 2014 with a succession of models and markets to follow.

"Our vision is to combine the best of traditional speaker design with world class digital audio technology in an entirely new way," stated Hideki Nara, General Manager, Speaker Business Planning Department, Industrial Solutions Business Division at Pioneer Corp. "By using Dirac's cutting edge solutions, we have been able to realize this vision and design loudspeakers with higher performance and increased flexibility. We consider Dirac to be a highly reliable engineering partner."

Dirac HD Sound is an advanced digital audio processing technology that utilizes impulse response and frequency response optimization. With Dirac's smart speaker concept, loudspeaker manufacturers such as Pioneer are able to increase performance and shorten the design process across a diverse range of form factors.

Ciao :nerd: Flavio


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

Love to hear it


----------

